
Amazon Critics Rally at Bezos NYC Penthouse for Cyber Monday - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/amazon-critics-mark-cyber-monday-173815707.html
======
onetimemanytime
>> _Amazon said it has invested more than $270 billion in the United States
since 2011 and created more than 400,000 jobs._

It's not that simple: How many jobs were lost in other companies due to Amazon
taking over?

